# Flipper



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a simple design that makes for a very nice little shooter, complete with pinky hole to aid in flip shootin'. Once you cut it out, you can play with it a little with your files and sandpaper to make it fit your hand.

It's a quick and easy little project that I think pays off quite well for your time and effort.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Day, Nice Symmetrical Shooter. I will print and keep this one but reduce it a bit.
Thanks for sharing the Day Design.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you ever made one of these, I would be honored, Darrell. Thanks!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I will have to give it a try

Chuck S.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Be interesting to see what you do with it. Can't wait.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Be interesting to see what you do with it. Can't wait.


 Got it rough cut this afternoon, for one of your designs I have to use Ash, so Ash it is. A really nice board, very good grain. I cutout a 42" section for a longbow, I will z-splice thu the handle hope to finish at 66" nock to nock.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chuck, I think that will make an awesome ash shooter. Did you ever see my little ash plinker? In case you didn't:


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Bill.......any chance of a pdf of the Ash Plinker? I love that design!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, Jump. That was a one-off, no pattern.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Chuck, I think that will make an awesome ash shooter. Did you ever see my little ash plinker? In case you didn't:


 Bill that is a cool one. I really like your style of making slingshots. Always a very appealing shape, solid design and craftsmanship. My little Ash Flipper is coming along, all roughed out, final shaping next. I can tell at this point it will be a good fit, not easy to do with a small Shooter. Great Job Bill.

Chuck S.


----------

